# Radiator coolant temp sensor



## Drich84 (Jun 27, 2018)

I’m rebuilding a 2016 Cruze with light front end damage. I replaced the radiator with an AC Delco radiator, which matched up perfectly. Reconnected all the pieces and I’m staring at a hole on the passenger side above the drain plug. Come to find out the coolant temp sensor goes there. Fine, I ordered one and the retaining clip for $19. 

However, I have no wiring or connector to plug into that sensor. I’ve checked all over the passenger side - there are no disturbed sections of wiring loom where it could have been ripped off. Everything looks pristine. Does anybody know if this was absent on the 16 models and maybe I got a later model radiator? Coolant temp seems important, but doesn’t the thermostat read that? Please help!

Here’s a pic of mine and an example of the sensor on a coolant system from a 17. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## memarciniak (Jun 29, 2018)

I'll go check before dark. It's a 2012 but the make-up is about the same. If I'm not mistaken, the temp sensor is on the water neck, but I will check for a secondary. Brb


----------



## memarciniak (Jun 29, 2018)

There a plug that goes into the radiator fan housing on the Drivers top side that "Y's" off, and down to the bottom drivers side from that plug AND across to that temp sensor on the passenger side of the radiator that you are speaking about. The plug is coming from the drivers side engine compartment top fan housing. Good luck. If you need a picture, I will send one.


----------



## Drich84 (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks, memarciniak. I was focusing on the passenger side, since that's where the sensor is. I'll look at the driver's side more carefully starting where you suggest. I picked up a new sensor and retaining clip, so it would be wonderful if I could locate the origin of where the wires may have been severed. I plan to pick up a replacement pigtail plug later today. I'll update when I find out what's going on. Thanks!


----------



## Drich84 (Jun 27, 2018)

Well it turns out the coolant sensor is in the thermostat housing on the top of the engine in my car. So the sensor must have moved to the radiator after early gen 2 models. I plugged the hole in the radiator with a new sensor and retaining clip and that solved my problem. Running like a top! On to body and paint now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor22 (Jun 26, 2019)

Drich84 said:


> Well it turns out the coolant sensor is in the thermostat housing on the top of the engine in my car. So the sensor must have moved to the radiator after early gen 2 models. I plugged the hole in the radiator with a new sensor and retaining clip and that solved my problem. Running like a top! On to body and paint now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do u have the part number


----------

